# 24" Kids Road Bike



## Kestevan (22 Oct 2014)

Bloody kids keep growing like weeds. 

We're after a decent a 24" road bike (Moda Minor or equivalent) for Kes jnr's xmas present.
Anyone got anything?


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2014)

I've a Decathlon B'Twin Triban Junior that my son used - it was only used for a couple of months only before he reverted to his spare one.

One issue with it is that there's no front forks, although I'm in progress of sorting a set.

The other is that it currently has lightly-used cyclo-cross tyres on rather than road tyres, although there's one red original tyre spare.


----------



## Kestevan (23 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> I've a Decathlon B'Twin Triban Junior that my son used - it was only used for a couple of months only before he reverted to his spare one.
> 
> One issue with it is that there's no front forks, although I'm in progress of sorting a set.
> 
> The other is that it currently has lightly-used cyclo-cross tyres on rather than road tyres, although there's one red original tyre spare.



Sounds ideal - assuming it acquires some forks  The tyres are no problem.
We were looking for a btwin but decathlon don't appear to have that model any more.

Couple of questions:
Why did your lad go back to the other bike? Any issues with the Btwin?
How much do you want for it - complete with forks ?

Cheers
Paul J.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2014)

Hi Paul,

I'll know in the next week-10 days whether the forks I have will fit.

In terms of why he changed, he damaged the rear derailleur on it in the early September so we swapped the forks to his previous bike. I've changed the rear derailleur since then. No issues otherwise and it's probably been ridden for under 50 miles.

Price-wise the last one sold for £130 off eBay, although we had a viewer for the bike from Holmfirth! I'd be looking for something a bit less as it has replacement forks.


----------

